

Google Acquires Meebo - malachismith
http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/4/3063548/google-to-acquire-meebo

======
Rudism
I really hope that when Google finally merges chat functionality between its
various platforms (gtalk, g+, and so on) that they stick with XMPP and keep
the jabber compatibility going.

